# Just wanted to say ''Hi I'm new here''



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm Vien from Amsterdam and found this forum two days ago on Google. I was looking for a forum to discuss my work and found this one. 
So let me introduce myself shortly first. I started taking photo's since this year and got hooked on making images. I finally had found a way to express myself, since I'm not really a good talker when it comes to feelings. 
But a few weeks ago I started to draw and I've noticed that I even loved it more than taking photos. So since that day I always travel with my sketchbook and some pencils, so I can draw anywhere and any time I want. 
And besides drawing I just started painting a couple of days ago. I bought a canvas and some oil paint and started painting. This is the result:









Well I know my drawings and paintings aren't perfect yet, but I'm still learning. So any tips are welcome.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Vien and welcome to the forum, I am sure you will find it to be a great place to show and look at all the other great artists that are here. For somebody who has never done anything with art before you sure know how to get off to a great start.Some of the greates art comes from people who are never told what or how to create art. Take for instance children, they know nothing about the rules that are drilled into artists and they produce some of the most wonderful pieces of art. Not to compare you with children but to compare the raw energy that comes from within your being, wanting to let out into imagery what is being thought or felt. 

It's great that you realized keeping a sketchbook with you at all times will give you the freedom of getting any idea onto paper as it comes to you. 

Oh I have a lot of advice to give but love what you are putting onto canvas now, so I'll wait for any critiquing of your art until later. Depending on what type of artist you will develop into, it is most important on the journey of how you arrived to the last piece you created.

I am sure the other artists will have encouraging words for you and again welcome to the forums...


----------



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks George!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, ur first painting is awesome! Welcome to the forum! This is a friendly place full of different artistic styles. You can learn alot here as well as be inspired. Keep pushing, u are already on the right track. Also, please explain this painting


----------



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Michael!

Well it's actually about the woman who is often portrait naked in different forms of art through the years. Somehow we are attracted to the naked body of a woman, that's why she will always be an art form. The white bold people are a representation of the anonymous audience who have watched these naked body's through the years, but didn't always had a real opinion about what a naked body could represent besides pure beauty ..if it even had an other meaning than that. The shadow in the background is the artist who is also attracted to this naked body and keeps this kind of art alive. Well she's probably me, because i often draw naked women too.


----------



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh and George and Michael I viewed both your profiles and I love both of your works!


----------



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you Chanda


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, nice concept Vien...i really feel ya! thanks


----------

